# "Official" 2016 Masters Pick 'em Challenge--Now The Braves Record Challenge



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

In honor of General Lee...

Pick a player from Tiers 1, 2, 3, and 4. That will be your foursome. The total score of these 4 golfers will be your score. If one of your 4 players misses the cut, you will get a +7 for that player regardless of his score. Then, pick a golfer from Tier 5. If your player from this group just makes the cut, you get a -7 for that player deducted from your total score. If he doesn't make the cut, you are not penalized. 

Then enter your tiebreaker. 

And since Jim Herman wasn't a part of the odds article yesterday at 3PM...he'll be our tiebreaker pick.  His score to par will be the tiebreaker (regardless of him making the cut or not).  


As of this moment, there is no prize but if something comes up we can add it in as a bonus.  Odds are coming from SBNation.

Tier 1

Jason Day	7/1
Jordan Spieth	8/1
Rory McIlroy	8/1

Tier 2

Bubba Watson	12/1
Adam Scott	12/1
Rickie Fowler	15/1
Phil Mickelson	15/1
Dustin Johnson	20/1
Henrik Stenson	20/1
Justin Rose	25/1
Hideki Matsuyama	30/1
Louis Oosthuizen	30/1
Patrick Reed	40/1
Charl Schwartzel	40/1
Zach Johnson	50/1
Brandt Snedeker	50/1
Danny Willett	50/1

Tier 3

Brooks Koepka	60/1
Matt Kuchar	60/1
Sergio Garcia	60/1
Paul Casey	60/1
Marc Leishman	60/1
Jimmy Walker	80/1
Branden Grace	80/1
Justin Thomas	100/1
Bill Haas	100/1
Harris English	100/1
Ryan Moore	100/1
Jason Dufner	100/1
Kevin Kisner	100/1
Charley Hoffman	100/1
J.B. Holmes	125/1
Ian Poulter	125/1
Kevin Na	125/1
Martin Kaymer	150/1
Lee Westwood	150/1
Angel Cabrera	150/1
Billy Horschel	150/1
Shane Lowry	150/1
Danny Lee	150/1
Byeong Hun An	150/1
Kevin Streelman	150/1
Andy Sullivan	150/1

Tier 4

Keegan Bradley	200/1
Victor Dubuisson	200/1
Chris Kirk	200/1
Graeme McDowell	200/1
Webb Simpson	200/1
David Lingmerth	200/1
Bernd Wiesberger	200/1
Jamie Donaldson	200/1
Scott Piercy	200/1
Russell Knox	200/1
Emiliano Grillo	200/1
Rafael Cabrera Bello	200/1
Hunter Mahan	250/1
Ernie Els	250/1
Anirban Lahiri	250/1
Daniel Berger	250/1
Matthew Fitzpatrick	250/1
Chris Wood	250/1
Bryson DeChambeau	250/1
Robert Streb	300/1
Cameron Smith	300/1
Thongchai Jaidee	300/1
Kiradech Aphibarnrat	300/1
Smylie Kaufman	300/1


Tier 5

Steven Bowditch	500/1
Vijay Singh	500/1
Troy Merritt	500/1
Fabian Gomez	500/1
Bernhard Langer	500/1
Davis Love III	500/1
Soren Kjeldsen	500/1
Vaughn Taylor	500/1
Trevor Immelman	1000/1
Darren Clarke	1000/1
Jin Cheng	1000/1
Romain Langasque	2000/1
Derek Bard	2000/1
Mike Weir	2500/1
Mark O'Meara	2500/1
Tom Watson	2500/1
Sammy Schmitz	2500/1
Paul Chaplet	2500/1
Sandy Lyle	5000/1
Ian Woosnam	5000/1
Larry Mize	9000/1



Edit to Add:  New challenge to give away a KyDawg Ham....guess the Braves record after 30 games.

Thanks KyDawg!  Very kind gesture to give a ham even though you won it fair and square!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Tier 1

Jason Day	

Tier 2

Rickie Fowler	15/1

Tier 3

Matt Kuchar	60/1

Tier 4

Rafael Cabrera Bello	200/1

Tier 5

Vaughn Taylor 	500/1



Tie Breaker

Herman - +10


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

Tier 1

Jordan Spieth	8/1

Tier 2

Adam Scott	12/1

Tier 3

Paul Casey	60/1

Tier 4

Graeme McDowell	200/1

Tier 5

Trevor Immelman	1000/1

Tie Breaker

Herman +12


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tier 1

Jason Day	7/1

Tier 2

Bubba Watson	12/1

Tier 3

Angel Cabrera	150/1

Tier 4

Victor Dubuisson	200/1

Tier 5

Bernhard Langer	500/1


Jim Herman 6 over.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2016)

Tier 1
Jordan Speith
Tier 2
Rickie Fowler
Tier 3
Paul Casey
Tier 4
Ernie Els.
Tier 5
Troy Merrit
Herman 11 over

And I will throw in a Ky Country ham for the winner.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re:*

Tier 1
Jason Day 

Tier 2
Rickie Fowler

Tier 3
Kevin Kisner

Tier 4
David Lingmerth

Tier 5
Vijay Singh

Tie Breaker
Herman +4


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

Tier 1-Roy McIlroy

Tier 2-Bubba Watson

Tier 3- Matt Kuchar

Tier 4-Ernie Els

Tier 5- Mike Weir

TB- Herman +7


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

I can already taste that ham.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2016)

1. McIlroy

2.Mickleson

3.Haas

4.Dubuisson

5.Langer

Herman= +5


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Tier 1
> Jordan Speith
> Tier 2
> Rickie Fowler
> ...



Not that it was going to make a difference   

But...just read that Couples withdrew.

And...thanks for throwing in a country ham to the winner!


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 5, 2016)

Tier 1 - McIlroy
Tier 2 - Watson
Tier 3 - Kaymer
Tier 4 - Mahan
Tier 5 - Immelman

Tiebreaker - +9


----------



## benellisbe (Apr 5, 2016)

Tier 1

Jordan Spieth 8/1

Tier 2

Adam Scott	12/1

Tier 3

Ian Poulter	125/1

Tier 4

Graeme McDowell	200/1

Tier 5

Davis Love III	500/1

Tie Breaker

Herman +7


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2016)

1- Day
2- Ricky Fowler
3-Justin Thomas
4-Lingmerth
5-Davis Love
6 tie breaker- +4


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Not that it was going to make a difference
> 
> But...just read that Couples withdrew.
> 
> And...thanks for throwing in a country ham to the winner!



Thanks I changed to Ernie, got to have one old timer to pull for.


----------



## racedude45 (Apr 6, 2016)

Tier 1-Jason Day

Tier 2-Bubba Watson

Tier 3- Matt Kuchar

Tier 4-Rafael Cabrera Bello

Tier 5- Vaughn Taylor

TB- Herman +10


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 6, 2016)

1. Jason Day
2. Henick Stenson
3. Billy Horschel
4. Rafel Cabrera Bello
5. Steven Bowditch

Tie breaker + 14


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 6, 2016)

1- Jason Day
2- Phil Mickelson
3- Marc Leishman
4- Rafael Cabrera Bello
5- Vaughn Taylor

+7


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 6, 2016)

Tier 1
Jordan Spieth	8/1

Tier 2
Bubba Watson	12/1

Tier 3
Bill Haas	100/1

Tier 4
Chris Kirk	200/1

Tier 5
Vijay Singh	500/1

Jim Herman will finish at +9


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 6, 2016)

Jordan spieth 
Adam Scott
Kevin kisner
Webb Simpson 
Davis love III


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 6, 2016)

Tie breaker
Herman +8


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

Speith
Bubba (Go DAWG!)
Kuchar
Cabrera
Weir
TB - Herman +6


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can already taste that ham.



I can right now.   Need bubba to wake up

Day E
Watson +7
Cabrera +2
DuBuisson +2
Langer +1


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2016)

I am gonna add extra salt to that ham. Think I got like one player left. Like I know anything bout golf.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 9, 2016)

I started to pick, but waited too late.  Only a professional psychic would be doing good in tiers 2+, the way it looks right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2016)

Who's winning???


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 10, 2016)

KyDawg winning headed into final day


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Tier 1
> 
> Jason Day
> 
> ...




What a crazy tourney.  The wind made for a difficult week...but the cream always rises to the top.  

Felt so bad for Jordan...but I guess he's human after all.  And while he lost it on #12...he could have closed the field out on Friday and Saturday.  His poor play that he got away with on the front nine caught up to him on 10-12....and then he had a chance to get back to -5.  Unbelievable.

Day +1
Fowler +7
Kuchar +6
Cabrera Bello +4
Taylor +7


+25 overall.

I think Fowler missing the cut actually helped me out this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm just glad I won. 


That KY ham is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 11, 2016)

Day +1
Watson +9
Cabrera +6
DuBuisson +11
Langer -7

20


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2016)

Who won? I don't trust S&S.


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 11, 2016)

18 for me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 11, 2016)

im pretty sure I won.


----------



## benellisbe (Apr 11, 2016)

Jordan Spieth -2

Adam Scott	+11

Ian Poulter	+12

Graeme McDowell	+7 (missed cut)

Davis Love III	 -7 (made cut)

Total = + 21


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Who won? I don't trust S&S.





How does this even work???? Highest or lowest score wins?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2016)

Like I know anything about the rules.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2016)

I guess if they finished -3, it means they missed a fg?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I think KyDawg kicked our butts! I went through and added up the totals and I think I did it right. I'll post up what I came up with.

In 1st place by a HUGE margin is KyDawg
1.Spieth -2
2.Fowler (missed cut) +7
3.Casey -1
4. Els (missed cut) +7
5. Merritt(made cut) -7
Total: +4

I won't list everyones pics but I'll post the totals I came up with. No one was even close to Ky!

Gobbblinwoods  & Georgiadawgs44:+15

RJCruiser, Lindseys Grandpa, Nitram4891 , stringmusic, racedude45 , huntindawg, 1982ace and Browning Slayer:+18

peanutman04: +19

benellisbe: +21

formula1: +24

biggdogg:+34


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats Bo$$ Dawg


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 12, 2016)

Bo$$ i$ the man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Like I know anything about the rules.



No need to. I'll shoot you a PM with my address and you can ship me the ham. I won by a very large margin..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

Well feel like someone should get the ham so tell you what. A second chance contest. Guess what the Atlanta Braves record will be after 30 games. Closest gets the ham. If there is a tie we will figure something out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Well feel like someone should get the ham so tell you what. A second chance contest. Guess what the Atlanta Braves record will be after 30 games. Closest gets the ham. If there is a tie we will figure something out.



0-30...
No need to wait..
I'll take my ham now!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 0-30...
> No need to wait..
> I'll take my ham now!!




Thanks Ky!
 I'll say 7-23.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

im going with 8-22 for the braves.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

12-18


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

4-26

Since I apparently know nothing about golf...might as well throw my hat into the ring on something I really don't follow anymore.  

Thanks KYDawg!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

11-19

Thanks  Charlie!


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 13, 2016)

9-21


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 0-30...
> No need to wait..
> I'll take my ham now!!




0-30 is looking really good!

I can smell that ham now!


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 15, 2016)

3-27


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 20, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> 4-26
> 
> Since I apparently know nothing about golf...might as well throw my hat into the ring on something I really don't follow anymore.
> 
> Thanks KYDawg!



Well....this winning streak has gotten the Braves to my magic win number.  Now...they just need to lose 17 in a row.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2016)

With three games remaining. It looks like it is going to be one of these 3.

1982ace  9-21
Matthew6  8-22
georgiadawgs44  7-23

They are now 7-20


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

At 7 and 21 all 3 yall still in the running for a big old Ham.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 nailed it congrats 44. Pm me your address and a nice ham will be headed your way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2016)

7-23


Wow, great job Atlanta


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 7-23
> 
> 
> Wow, great job Atlanta



congrats


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> georgiadawgs44 nailed it congrats 44. Pm me your address and a nice ham will be headed your way.



Since we tied for second in the Masters challenge I should at least get an invite to eat ham.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 9, 2016)

Lol....I will say...it is fun to go to the games this year. Empty stands mean room to spread out and move down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> georgiadawgs44 nailed it congrats 44. Pm me your address and a nice ham will be headed your way.



Way to go Daryl!! 

Charlie, you couldn't have given it to a better guy!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> georgiadawgs44 nailed it congrats 44. Pm me your address and a nice ham will be headed your way.


Wow! Thank you!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Since we tied for second in the Masters challenge I should at least get an invite to eat ham.


Come on bud!!


Browning Slayer said:


> Way to go Daryl!!
> 
> Charlie, you couldn't have given it to a better guy!



Thanks T J!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jun 12, 2016)

I just want to give Ky Dawg a great big THANK YOU!!
Brother, this ham is amazing!! I finally got it sliced up and some free time to cook breakfast.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2016)

that is beautiful.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it 44


----------

